# Maybe if we all chip in $20...



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

...more like $1,000 but it's still cool to look at. Too bad it isn't on more land than a postage stamp.

South of Broad in Charleston | 7 Beds Residential $9,500,000 MLS# 20002555 | Charleston Residential (maisonchs.com)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That is beautiful! But yes, the grounds are way too small. 

I couldn't afford it even if someone paid the asking price for my riverfront camp site.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd buy it but I don't like the color the trim is painted, so I'll keep looking around.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice view of the lake and mountains!


----------



## NorthernMan (Sep 4, 2017)

That looks like my house!
(except for the floors, trim, colors, size, pool, landscaping, price, art, culture, elegance, vision, quality, and history).
But mine has walls too! They're just not noticeable. And smaller. And fewer of them...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet we can get it for 9 million. That would be just over $1,000 per square foot

We can always repaint, plus buy and knock down the house next door for more green space.

All that and a house on lake Tahoe would address most all the concerns raised.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, I am NOT going to clean 7 bathrooms and make 8 beds!

Mon


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> I'm sorry, I am NOT going to clean 7 bathrooms and make 8 beds!
> 
> Mon


We will get a gardener, maid and a cook to work the house


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So according to the mortgage calculator, 10% down (about a million) will get you 5 1/2% interest and a 30 year mortgage for payments of about 53k a month (before taxes, insurance and association fees).

The property is useless to me. No room for pigs, I'd have to build a lean too against an exterior wall to park equipment and getting a bush hog around the pool would be a hassle.
It looks like the neighbors would be peering over you everytime you stepped out back to pee in the bushes.
The best plan to me would be to OSB up the interior stairway and put each floor on Section 8 and rake in the rent. 
Divide each floor and you could have a 6 plex and light your cigar with a $20 bill.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The property is useless to me


I would argue you could find many uses, a nice few weeks a year to break from your normal routine (leave the pigs back home), enjoying Low Country food and culture, using the boat we moor a few blocks away.

You are limited only by your imagination. 

PS - I think we can improve that mortgage rate if we do have to finance.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

A little more my speed-



https://www.redfin.com/NC/Burnsville/325-Caterson-Way-28714/home/112712986


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

67drake said:


> A little more my speed-
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.redfin.com/NC/Burnsville/325-Caterson-Way-28714/home/112712986


That would give us the mountain view some wanted. We should get both houses.

On a per bathroom bases the price is almost the same.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Irregardless of income, pork chop and potato homes are the types I enjoy watching on tv.
The twenty somethings with the guy working in cubicle IT and she as an intern with a budget of 800K looking at shotgun houses on 30' lots are not interesting.
Lunchbox Joe making 22K with his wife and 4 kids in a rusty Aerostar walking thru a cabin in the woods, now that's the ticket; meanwhile we have to wait thru the commercial break to see if the loan officer at 1st Farmer's will take the loan.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HDRider said:


> We will get a gardener, maid and a cook to work the house


You'd need 15 or more 'staff' to keep that house and it's gardens and pool in tip top historical condition. My guess; 8 maids, 2 - 4 cooks,4 gardeners, a 'pool boy', and 1 chief butler to oversee the others.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> You'd need 15 or more 'staff' to keep that house and it's gardens and pool in tip top historical condition. My guess; 8 maids, 2 - 4 cooks,4 gardeners, a 'pool boy', and 1 chief butler to oversee the others.


I like to do a few things myself. You could bring them in on a temp basis in your rotation.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, boy! A POOL boy!

Mon


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

frogmammy said:


> Oh, boy! A POOL boy!
> 
> Mon


I would volunteer, for free room and board. But I don’t think you want to see me with my shirt off.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does the piano get to stay? I want the piano to stay.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Y'all can have it. Not enough dirt or my space for me ☺.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Does the piano get to stay? I want the piano to stay.


Add a piano player to the staffing.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

This has brightened my whole day, I even was reading the thread along to my husband. Thank you guys.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Add a piano player to the staffing.


I'm a bit rusty but I would love to pick it up again. I'd have to learn how to play _Misty_, never got that far in my lessons.


----------

